

Oracle proposes Java GPU support - Mitt
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/discuss/2012-August/002717.html

======
kator
How is this different then:

<https://github.com/pcpratts/rootbeer1>

Discussed here a couple days ago?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4371851>

~~~
justincormack
Native JVM rather than via JNI so you get the sandboxing and safety guarantees
of the JVM. Standardized...

~~~
agnokapathetic
Standard coauthored by AMD/ATI.

~~~
PaulHoule
AMD/ATI has a clear path to fifth-generation computer architecture. Intel
doesn't.

Having x86 or ARM CPU cores sharing the same die and memory space as streaming
processing cores is a straight path towards a "perception engine" that will
power up machine learning, text analysis, machine vision and simlar tasks 100
times.

I'm hoping for high end server parts that will help me build generative and
discriminative models, but the current fusion "low-end" parts for smart
phones, tablets and cheap laptops use 1/5 the power consumption of
conventional architecture while running tasks suitable for GPU -- for
instance, video encoding and decoding.

And if we get it all together, you'll be able to run the models I built on a
big server to deliver intelligent system capabilities to mobile and desktop
apps.

~~~
gonzo
Have you looked at AMD's G-series embedded parts? Now imagine the APUs there
(vector units) alongside a couple ARM cores.

~~~
zokier
I'm not really sure what advantage ARM cores would give, considering that the
added complexity is quite significant.

------
bane
For some reason I'm reminded of
<http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/Java+chip>

------
mey
While things like <http://lwjgl.org/> are great.

It would be fantastic for multiple reasons for this to be part of the JVM.
Would make packaging code that uses the GPU simpler for cross system releases.

Could bring more desktop/game projects to Java.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
As far as I can tell, this is for running JVM code on the GPU (CUDA, etc.),
not graphics.

~~~
dotborg2
games are not only about graphics, at least not all of them lol

------
pspeter3
This sounds like a great addition and could make games like Minecraft run way
better across machines

~~~
sciurus
This isn't about hardware accelerated graphics for Java; that's already
available.

